

Riak 1.3.1 released - marshray
https://github.com/basho/riak/blob/1.3/RELEASE-NOTES.md

======
marshray
Riak looks really cool.

I wish I could play with it on Windows without having to set up a VM on my
SDD-challenged laptop. Other Erlang stuff seems to run OK, Riak seems to be
have some /bin/sh magic under the hood.

------
PixelPusher
Riak has been working really well for us at PaeDae. Thanks for such a great
product! Can't wait what else is coming?

If i had a feature request, it would be bulk data insert kind of how Redis
does it.

